# Felt Devox saddle on clearance?



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Is this saddle any good, I am considering the new Fizik Kurve snake but if this one is comparable I may take a closer look?


----------



## windjammer0307 (May 8, 2008)

FeltF75rider said:


> Is this saddle any good, I am considering the new Fizik Kurve snake but if this one is comparable I may take a closer look?




They are not similar at all. While both saddles are well made, they are significantly different. The Kurve Snake is designed more like the Arione, slim and narrow, and flat in design. The Felt saddle is much wider at the rear, has more padding and is round in shape, similar to the Aliante. I would urge you, having just gone through 2 months of "demoing" saddles, to see what your butt likes first.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

went with the Snake. Its a really nice saddle comfortable and other than the rails being a little larger than the stock seat I got it to fit and after going for a ride I must say it is worth the money.


----------



## windjammer0307 (May 8, 2008)

FeltF75rider said:


> went with the Snake. Its a really nice saddle comfortable and other than the rails being a little larger than the stock seat I got it to fit and after going for a ride I must say it is worth the money.




Nice man...if you don't mind me asking, what did you pay for it?


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

I bought it through my LBS and it was $270 and with tax $293. I could have gotten it for about $240 on ebay but I like to give the LBS the cash if They have it in stock. Sometimes the deals are to good on ebay though.


----------

